# Advice for a fresh finance graduate?



## Jeff Tang (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi. Briefly on my background - I live in Singapore and I am going to graduate in June with a BSc. in Banking and Finance (University of London International Programmes)

Before my degree course, I had worked for more than a year in a high profile bank and also an insurance company, as temporary/contract operations assistants and accounts assistants.

Despite my strong interests in finance, I did not actually have any personal experiences trading on the financial markets or even have my own investment portfolio (I've always wanted to but I could not find the excess cash to do that). I do keep up with news and current affairs every now and then, and keep myself updated to the things happening in global economy though.

These are some of my field of interests (or fields that I would like to explore):
- Investment Banking / Merger & Acquisition operations 
- Fund Management 
- Treasury & Investments 
- Equities, fixed income securities 
- Wholesale Banking / Corporate Banking
- Risk Management in banks / Assets and Liabilities Management 
- Financial Analysis

I humbly seek advice here generally for the things that I should prepare myself for stepping into the financial sectors. Specifically:

- The kind of preparation needed for job interviews for any finance-related posts
- Things needed to do, in order to progressively develop a strong financial mind, a strong career experience
- Challenges ahead of me
- Any advice that can help me improve myself


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Not in finance myself, but know a bit about it. Here are my 2 cents:

First off, not sure how things are done in Singapore, but most people in America have a job lined up before they graduate. The earlier the better (with some lining up jobs in the fall if they graduate in the spring). You may want to start interviewing as soon as possible so that the open positions allocated to new graduates don't disappear. A lot of these tips are industry standards for American markets - there might be some differences, so don't take everything I say as gospel.

1. Optimize your resume. No objective statement. No references unless stated (its assumed you can provide them... don't waste the line). Don't label email address or phone number. They can tell what they are by the format. No informal email address. No irrelevant experience, awards, etc. Keep it clean and relevant. Start every job description with a past tense verb (Managed 20 people..., Developed code..., Reduced spending..., etc). Try to keep things measurable by including numbers (managed 20 people... developed an application used by 1300 users... reduced spending by $X).

2. Read over practice interview questions, or have a friend ask you random interview questions from the internet as you answer them. Chances are you won't be asked them. Its more to get you in the state of mind to answer things as well as build confidence.

3. Research the company and have questions lined up to ask them. Some people don't get job offers simply because it seems they don't want to work for that particular company... they just want a job.

4. Keep current on news and brush up on fields that may be asked in the interview (like Mergers and Aquisitions for example).

5. Research acceptable interview dress code. The finance industry is notoriously conservative and will judge you by the way you dress/look (appropriate colors, fabric, shoes, tie, knot, watch, hair, etc). Cut your fingernails, get a haircut, shine your shoes, etc. Might want to buy an appropriate wardrobe if you land a job. I may post a thread about business attire in the future.

6. Send a thank you letter or email after interviewing.

7. Brace yourself for long hours. Find a way to pace yourself. Finance has a high burn out rate.

8. You're in finance so I guess it goes without saying, but be frugal when you are starting out. If you get a sizable signing bonus, don't go buy a wardrobe of zegna suits and a cayman s. Keep an emergency fund, pay down debts (if the interest rates are bad), and start saving/investing.


----------



## Jeff Tang (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your advices. I might be attending an upcoming career fair for banking industry and there'll be leading employers around to speak to. I'm actually kind of nervous about the competition there, and there is really only one particular position that I'm interested in. I have no idea how am I supposed to impress them.


----------



## georgenelsn (Jun 14, 2014)

Finance is one of the back born for each and every person and also for our country. My suggestion is to update your knowledge on financial area that’s keep you higher among all.


----------



## iHeartCats (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff Tang said:


> Hi. Briefly on my background - I live in Singapore and I am going to graduate in June with a BSc. in Banking and Finance (University of London International Programmes)
> 
> Before my degree course, I had worked for more than a year in a high profile bank and also an insurance company, as temporary/contract operations assistants and accounts assistants.
> 
> ...


Your CV sounds rather good, now the only thing you need to do is sell yourself successfully, so be super-confident at interviews (you really need to actually be confident about yourself and your skills and not just pretend that you're confident, they can spot the difference).

If you have work experience then you know which skills (professional, organizational, people skills) are your greatests strengths at work, so be sure to confidently emphasize all of them on job interviews and when you talk about previous jobs try to make them seem very demanding and eventful. If you have any kind of professional/people skill that makes you stand out among other candidates, don't forget to mention it. Employers usually aren't looking for an average worker, they want an outstanding worker. So basically you just need to make them notice that you're awesome and outstanding.


----------

